

Ask HN: Do Tesla and others have plans to use the expiring NiMH battery patents? - walden42

The efficient NiMH battery patents that Chevron has held hostage for almost 20 years are expiring this year[0], but I have yet to read any information about any companies jumping on the technology.<p>One guy[1] claims that his Toyota EV has run over 100,000 miles on the original set of batteries to this day, which is very impressive. I don&#x27;t remember where, but I recall reading an article that stated that although Tesla&#x27;s batteries perform well, they require the use of a very complicated thermal management system. Additionally, they&#x27;re using Lithium Ion, whose longevity is questionable.<p>Some information on the NiMH patents: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Patent_encumbrance_of_large_automotive_NiMH_batteries#Current_status_of_the_Ovonics_battery_technology<p>Does anyone know of what plans there are to use these, and how they can be utilized in modern electronics? Can Tesla somehow incorporate them in their cars?<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ev.com&#x2F;nimh-ev-batteries-held-hostage-until-2014&#x2F;
[1] Part 1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=pDRBRuvct54 Part 2: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Waqep7f59ho
======
SuperDuperTango
Currently, the energy density of NiMH batteries is anywhere from 1/2-3/4 of
LiIon batteries, so I wouldn't bet on them being used as traction packs for
EVs anymore. It'll be interesting to see if more research is done on NiMH
after the patents expire though.

~~~
walden42
Hmm. Might be a trade-off between density and longevity then?

